# Got speeding ticket while I wasn’t speeding??



## Ramrod91 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello,

I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That’s absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn’t listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

No win situation, maybe when you go to court he will reduce it to a non moving violation. Send ticket I’m not guilty and do not request a supporting deposition. Sometimes you can find a reasonable traffic court lawyer who is at the court regularly and will not be too expensive.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


@ 78mph in a 45 Ur lucky u only got a speeding ticket ? 
Dispute
Court date
Tell the judge ur story
Bring your checkbook and/or credit card


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> No win situation


Seems more like a no lose situation. If it were me I'd go to court and explain the situation to the judge. They have to actually prove you were speeding which might be tough since you weren't.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Seems more like a no lose situation. If it were me I'd go to court and explain the situation to the judge. They have to actually prove you were speeding which might be tough since you weren't.


The cop only has to pull out his speed radar calibration card and show that the calibration date was valid on date of ticket. They don't have to present video or anything other than their equipment was functional, and what they observed.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The cop only has to pull out his speed radar calibration card and show that the calibration date was valid on date of ticket. They don't have to present video or anything other than their equipment was functional, and what they observed.


What they observed lol. That's just hearsay. It's your word against theirs. The cop could be lying and the radar could have been pointed at anything. This is what American courts consider "evidence"?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> What they observed lol. That's just hearsay. It's your word against theirs. The cop could be lying and the radar could have been pointed at anything. This is what American courts consider "evidence"?


You take that attitude, you are guilty, any cop that has to sit on the BQE is going to be a prick and never wrong.

If he has dashcam and shows he wasn't speeding, then the officers observations can be successfully challenged, if not, the judge sees him as trained and his observations and statements are admissible as fact.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

App should show how fast you were going.


----------



## Ramrod91 (Sep 26, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The cop only has to pull out his speed radar calibration card and show that the calibration date was valid on date of ticket. They don't have to present video or anything other than their equipment was functional, and what they observed.


Does the speed gun read the plates too? Or only the speed?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramrod91 said:


> Does the speed gun read the plates too? Or only the speed?


I think only the speed, other thing is a lot of the time they will have a car parked on side of road doing speed and a chase car up ahead.

Depending on time of day, you may get an officer towards end of his shift who wants to do one last ticket towards the exit of his precinct, and call it a day.

If you get pulled over, if it's night, turn your interior light on, most importantly, take your keys out of ignition and put them on the dash where the cop can see them with hands on the wheel. My cousin is a Westchester County cop and said sometimes an officer may see this as you have family is is with a police force if you don't have a PBA card, the whole brotherhood nonsense. If your doing 90 mph this won't work. Drunk, won't work, just stops where there could be a mistake.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

See If there are any DOT cameras on the expressway around the area. If so, that is the evidence you need without a dashcam and if you weren’t logged in to have Uber’s speedometer tracking.your speed.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> See If there are any DOT cameras on the expressway around the area. If so, that is the evidence you need, if you have no dashcam and if you weren't logged in to have Uber's speedometer tracking.your speed.


Do they actually give you DOT camera footage that shows your speed ? How would you even get that ?


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Waze


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Do they actually give you DOT camera footage that shows your speed ? How would you even get that ?


No but the story about the other driver who was the one speeding would prove the cop pulled over the wrong guy.

Contact the local DOT and ask. A crime was committed by the other driver, speeding is against the law.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Just lawyer up. You'll be good.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Get a dash cam..


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> No but the story about the other driver who was the one speeding would prove the cop pulled over the wrong guy.
> 
> Contact the local DOT and ask. A crime was committed by the other driver, speeding is against the law.


To make the story even more compelling, say there was a j walker and a Volvo who changed lanes without their blinker, a Boy Scout who did not cross at the green, but in between.

DOT will not give anything


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> DOT will not give anything


How do you know that? If he contacts the DOT and explains what happens and emphasizes a crime was committed, that may be able to help.

Or OP should go into the police station and ask them to pull the DOT footage.

This ticket can get him deactivated, will raise and his insurance through the roof. He needs to fight this.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you have dash cam footage? With a little effort it can be used to prove you were not speeding.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Ask for court date change, call the number in the ticket or go in person. Happened to me I was doing 5 miles over the limit and the cop wrote 15 over.
I when to the city hall it's was locally and asked for court date change, they changed and the cop never showed up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> How do you know that? If he contacts the DOT and explains what happens and emphasize a crime was committed, that may be able to help.
> 
> Or OP should go into the police station and ask them to pull the DOT footage.
> 
> This ticket can get him deactivated, will raise and his insurance through the roof. He needs to fight this.


See if your area archives road camera footage online. Up until Hurricane Irma the DOT footage was archived here online. After the hurricane most of the cameras went down and the website was pulled.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Me too! Every time I get a speeding ticket, I feel completely devastated. It is always so unfair! Why did I have to be caught, why now, why me? Just because I am speeding doesn't make me feel any better. Always so ****ing unfair, I lose hope in humanity. I always go to court and cry, and say how there was a motorcyclist, a wind, a sick child somewhere in the world dying, and me feeling so so sorry. If you think that judge or the clerk did not hear your story a 1000 times before, if you think he still give a a damn, you are in for a surprise.

The deal is, you go to the court for two reasons.

1) You delay the record to be official in your driving history. Always submit your request for claim review right before it's due, the later the better, but not over due.

2) You delay the time when you have to pay. The hearing might take months ahead to be scheduled.

3) There is a pretty much 50% chance that they just have a process to always either dismiss the ticket due to cop not showing up, or giving you the benefit of doubt, or just replacing it with a parking fine, which doesn't affect your insurance, but still brings them money.

When you are speeding you are playing the game of chance with Her Majesty Bad Luck. Sometimes the ***** wins! Sometimes you die as a result or go to prison. So a speeding ticket was not the worst that could happen, enjoy it on that level.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> When you are speeding you are playing the game of chance with Her Majesty Bad Luck. Sometimes the @@@@@ wins! Sometimes you die as a result or go to prison. So a speeding ticket was not the worst that could happen, enjoy it on that level.


The OP claims he wasn't speeding more than 5 mph, but another guy was, who exited the expressway before the cop could catch the right guy.

I believe the OP because I've seen it on the roads. One person speeds excessively, but the cop pulls over another speeder who wasn't going nearly as fast.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> The OP claims he wasn't speeding more than 5 mph, but another guy was, who exited the expressway before the cop could catch the right guy.
> 
> I believe the OP because I've seen it on the roads. One person speeds excessively, but the cop pulls over another speeder who wasn't going nearly as fast.


Yes, very cute. I almost believe him  The victim...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Yes, very cute. I almost believe him :smiles: The victim...


Believe it or not there are some who tell the truth. I know it's tough for you to believe with your jaded view..


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Believe it or not there are some who tell the truth. I know it's tough for you to believe with your jaded view..


True or not, my advice still applies LOL


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

My go to move is to blame it on a local raccoon.

Weaving? Nope, avoiding ****'.
Speeding? Nope, escaping ****'

Works on everything.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

If you were on the BQE chances are it’s a traffic cop who works there always. If it’s a precient cop you can beat it. If the guys there writing all day you’re toast.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


are you guys permitted dashcams? why dont you have one?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> To make the story even more compelling, say there was a j walker and a Volvo who changed lanes without their blinker, a Boy Scout who did not cross at the green, but in between.
> 
> DOT will not give anything


nor will waze or uber....


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

My dash cam records my speed too, hopefully you had one that does the same.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TITLE: Got speeding ticket while I wasn't speeding??



Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


45 mph zone...i was going at 50mph

Sounds like you were speeding, just not as fast as the officer booked you for.



UberAdrian said:


> Seems more like a no lose situation. If it were me I'd go to court and explain the situation to the judge. They have to actually prove you were speeding which might be tough since you weren't.


Well technically, he was.



Invisible said:


> The OP claims he wasn't speeding more than 5 mph, but another guy was, who exited the expressway before the cop could catch the right guy.
> 
> I believe the OP because I've seen it on the roads. One person speeds excessively, but the cop pulls over another speeder who wasn't going nearly as fast.


5 mph over is still speeding. Most cops wouldn't pull you over for just 5 over but they absolutely can.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Get a lawyer.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

How do you know you're doing 50 MPH at 45 MPH zone? You guess? They estimate? I really wanted to know what the speed I was driving at if I've to pay. They won't tell how, what, when, where the speed number was made of. At the end, I went from informal hearing to formal hearing, from being offered impeding traffic, defensive driving course, non-committed parking violation to the ticket/case dismissed with no show by the people of city.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


First off unfortunately this is NYC traffic court which is a sham.
If it were a regular municipal court I'd say plead not guilty and the municipal lawyer would knock it down. In NYC it a closed kangaroo court. Pretty much the only way to get it reduced is to hire a known to the court lawyer. Go to the nyc forum and get a recommendation


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well technically, he was.
> 5 mph over is still speeding.


Not necessarily. Depends on the flow of traffic in some jurisdictions.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Not necessarily. Depends on the flow of traffic in some jurisdictions.


I believe most have absolute policies and some have presumed.

Flow of traffic is just an excuse because if 20 cars are going 5 mph over, one traffic cop cant get them all. The limit is 45, 50 is over that limit, on paper, by the book. The likelihood of getting a ticket 5mph is slim especially while going with the flow of traffic, it is still a violation.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Depends on the jurisdiction. Some have absolute policies and some have presumed.
> 
> Flow of traffic is just an excuse because if 20 cars are going 5 mph over, one traffic cop cant get them all. The limit is 45, 50 is over that limit, on paper, by the book. The likelihood of getting a ticket 5mph is slim especially while going with the flow of traffic, it is still a violation.


Not just an excuse. (*RCW 46.61.427)*


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Not just an excuse. (*RCW 46.61.427)*


Where does it say you are allowed to exceed the speed limit? It states slow moving traffic has to give right of way to faster moving traffic. That means someone going 65 in a 70 on the left lane needs to give way to faster moving, 70 mph traffic.

Passing lane does not mean you are allowed to speed to pass. Its just a means to pass traffic going slower then the posted limit.

Of course it is jurisdiction dependent. If you can find the statue that states that in WA, they utilize a presumed policy as stated above, then im with ya. If they have an absolutely policy, they can ticket you for it. Doesnt necessarily mean they will. Most cops won't bother, but that doesn't change the laws as written. It just means officers are exercising discretion.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What equipment did cop use? Lighter (well known as laser) or Radar?
If cop used Lighter, talking about Motor Cycle would not help to support your claim.
If cop used Radar, evidence of Motor Cycle running near by you will support your claim.
I think every driver should learn this video about using equipment to catch speeder which was made by a COP. Pay more attention at 6:22 he talked about support of evidence of using radar in court.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Where does it say you are allowed to exceed the speed limit? It states slow moving traffic has to give right of way to faster moving traffic. That means someone going 65 in a 70 on the left lane needs to give way to faster moving, 70 mph traffic.
> 
> Passing lane does not mean you are allowed to speed to pass. Its just a means to pass traffic going slower then the posted limit.
> 
> Of course it is jurisdiction dependent. If you can find the statue that states that in WA, they utilize a presumed policy as stated above, then im with ya. If they have an absolutely policy, they can ticket you for it. Doesnt necessarily mean they will. Most cops won't bother, but that doesn't change the laws as written. It just means officers are exercising discretion.


"As used in this section a slow moving vehicle is one which is proceeding at a rate of speed less than the normal flow of traffic at the particular time and place."


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Cops word will be taken as evidence. This is why you should have a dash cam and bring the footage to court with you.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Just lawyer up. You'll be good.


Yeah, "good" for BIG legal fees
Poor people don't "lawyer up"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Not just an excuse. (*RCW 46.61.427)*


That's in Washington state, not NYC.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> "As used in this section a slow moving vehicle is one which is proceeding at a rate of speed less than the normal flow of traffic at the particular time and place."


That still doesnt specifically say you can exceed the speed limit. Laws are black and white, I wouldn't make assumptions based on one line. Does your state have laws that uses presumed or absolutely policies? Thats what will determine whether you can be ticketed for flow of traffic. Unless you've personally defended a ticket using just that one law...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Somewhat of a gamble; but, I used to always show up, for court, pleading not guilty. Or inquire about a diversion.

If there's not a diversion option, or some kind of reduction that keeps it from becoming a moving violation, plead not guilty and they'll set court date. Thirty - fifty percent chance officer doesn't show up for court. Immediate dismissal.

If the officer does appear, argue that he made a mistake and clocked the wrong vehicle. Mistaking you for the actual speeder.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Fight in court...


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's in Washington state, not NYC.


Right. Was used simply to point out that a blanketed speeding is speeding isn't always the case.



steveK2016 said:


> That still doesnt specifically say you can exceed the speed limit. Laws are black and white, I wouldn't make assumptions based on one line. Does your state have laws that uses presumed or absolutely policies? Thats what will determine whether you can be ticketed for flow of traffic. Unless you've personally defended a ticket using just that one law...


Well, one could say, "Unless you've personally defended every speeding ticket out there...."

We might find that we just don't agree on this.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> What equipment did cop use? Lighter (well known as laser) or Radar?


"LIDAR" - acronym of "light detection and range."


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The Vantrue and probably most dash cams, with the gps mount would show the time of day, the street, intersection and speed, assuming that you setup the camera correctly. I would think that it would hold up in court as the time of ticket, your location on the map and video of the cop pulling you over, as well as, the motorcycle speeding by would be on the video. The camera is $149 on sale. I don't know why all drivers don't have one.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

This is the whole point of dash cams. This is what dash cams were meant to do. Every driver should have a dash cam.


----------



## Ramrod91 (Sep 26, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Just lawyer up. You'll be good.


That's what im gonna do, I found this guy Craig Bondy and he's well known, do they usually push it till the period runs over? (18 months)



dryverjohn said:


> The Vantrue and probably most dash cams, with the gps mount would show the time of day, the street, intersection and speed, assuming that you setup the camera correctly. I would think that it would hold up in court as the time of ticket, your location on the map and video of the cop pulling you over, as well as, the motorcycle speeding by would be on the video. The camera is $149 on sale. I don't know why all drivers don't have one.


I wanted to get one but shit hit the ceiling when two of my parents passed away, literally stopped working and at a certain point couldn't afford food haha



Taksomotor said:


> Yes, very cute. I almost believe him :smiles: The victim...


And why would i come play the victim on thos forum lol?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I speed all the time and never get any tickets. I drive a motorcycle though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Right. Was used simply to point out that a blanketed speeding is speeding isn't always the case.
> 
> 
> Well, one could say, "Unless you've personally defended every speeding ticket out there...."
> ...


Have YOU defended any ONE ticket with just this line of law?

If you have, then fine, accepted. If not, you are just assuming that law would hold up in court. Again, I'm sure there's a more specific section in the books that defines flow of traffic and defines whether an officer can ticket based on an absolute or presumed speeding. It very well could be that its presumed and you wouldnt get ticketed for 5mph over, but as of right now, you dont know it for a fact.

Speeding is a set definition. Its driving over the sleed limit. How a jurisdiction manages the infraction is situational but speeding as a term is a word set in stone.

He was speeding

Was he speeding to the point that a judge would find him guilty?

That depends on the local law.

But that doesnt change the fact that 50 in a 45 is speeding.


----------



## Ramrod91 (Sep 26, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I speed all the time and never get any tickets. I drive a motorcycle though.


You must be this ****er who got me ticketed hahaha



Velos1 said:


> Ask for court date change, call the number in the ticket or go in person. Happened to me I was doing 5 miles over the limit and the cop wrote 15 over.
> I when to the city hall it's was locally and asked for court date change, they changed and the cop never showed up.


I honesty decided to hire a lawyer, since he also gave me a "good deal" of paying him 200$ lol. I think anything i can do he can definitely do better no?



Invisible said:


> The OP claims he wasn't speeding more than 5 mph, but another guy was, who exited the expressway before the cop could catch the right guy.
> 
> I believe the OP because I've seen it on the roads. One person speeds excessively, but the cop pulls over another speeder who wasn't going nearly as fast.


I literally thought i'v lost my mind.. i'v NEVER got to 78 mph in my whole life, usually do 5-10 mph above which is ok.. wrong but not 35 mph above! The guy was a ****ing ******* and refused to listen to me because I look Arabic, and gave me a higher violation. That's only my assumption though but it was SO obvious.



steveK2016 said:


> TITLE: Got speeding ticket while I wasn't speeding??
> 
> 45 mph zone...i was going at 50mph
> 
> ...


Why would you give someone 35 mph instead of 5 though when you're literally called a Law Enforcer? Racial reasons? Very possible


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ramrod91 said:


> And why would i come play the victim on thos forum lol?


To play a victim well you have to believe it yourself. I know it helps me to tell my victim story a few times before it's due at the hearing. After a few times telling it starts feeling like that really happened!

Sort of like all the stories in mass media.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Most dash cams record speed. Use it if you have


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Get a lawyer.


Truer words were never spoken delete all other responses


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What equipment did cop use? Lighter (well known as laser) or Radar?
> If cop used Lighter, talking about Motor Cycle would not help to support your claim.
> If cop used Radar, evidence of Motor Cycle running near by you will support your claim.
> I think every driver should learn this video about using equipment to catch speeder which was made by a COP. Pay more attention at 6:22 he talked about support of evidence of using radar in court.


You mean LIDAR, not Lighter. Lighters are for igniting cigarettes.

Some things always worth doing as well:
- request a copy of the calibration certificate for the device, and details of the manufacturer's calibration spec. Many forces forget to calibrate their devices in line with manufacturer recommendations. For example, Trucams should be calibrated every 12 months, but your force might have an 18 month cycle and be a couple of months out of spec - instant dismissal, as the device is not proven accurate (you'd be surprised how often asking for the calibration certificate from a force results in a response of "your infringement has been dismissed" because they realise they don't have a valid one, and telling you that opens the door to them having to void hundreds of other infringements).
- find out what device they use. If it's a Trucam, for example, the camera will have taken a photograph of your vehicle at the time it was detected and will record in that image the plate number, lane number on the road, and speed of the detected vehicle - verify tha these match your vehicle (if they don't, instant dismissal).


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The word for today is "Dash Cam"
Eventually *THEY WILL PAY FOR THEMSELVES*


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> App should show how fast you were going.


LOL, my app shows me going 86 MPH when I am actually going 70. Not sure if yours is the same.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL, my app shows me going 86 MPH when I am actually going 70. Not sure if yours is the same.


The Uber app flashed a warning up on my screen for excessive speed. Said I was going 127 MPH in 25 MPH zone. Thought for sure I was going to get deactivated for that. It was a GPS fluctuation error. Never a peep from Uber about it.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The Uber app flashed a warning up on my screen for excessive speed. Said I was going 127 MPH in 25 MPH zone. Thought for sure I was going to get deactivated for that. It was a GPS fluctuation error. Never a peep from Uber about it.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> The Vantrue and probably most dash cams, with the gps mount would show the time of day, the street, intersection and speed, assuming that you setup the camera correctly. I would think that it would hold up in court as the time of ticket, your location on the map and video of the cop pulling you over, as well as, the motorcycle speeding by would be on the video. The camera is $149 on sale. I don't know why all drivers don't have one.


You would have to show the calibration documents for your dash cam speed monitoring just like the police have to show theirs. A civilian dash cam from Amazon is not going to be accepted as evidence of the driver's speed.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

REDcarpete said:


> You would have to show the calibration documents for your dash cam speed monitoring just like the police have to show theirs. A civilian dash cam from Amazon is not going to be accepted as evidence of the driver's speed.


I wouldn't have any documents, though I did check it (the Vantrue N2 Pro w/ GPS mount) against Waze on my phone, and my in-dash Garmin. All three were reporting the same speed.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

REDcarpete said:


> You would have to show the calibration documents for your dash cam speed monitoring just like the police have to show theirs. A civilian dash cam from Amazon is not going to be accepted as evidence of the driver's speed.


Let's not forget that there was a reported Motorcycle that flew by and promptly exited the on ramp. I was indicating that the video, the gps and location would be hard to refute, when combined in a court of law. Yes, you could probably employ CGI and fool the court, however, most don't have that ability and the judge may let you off for creativity if you went to that length to beat a ticket.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Got a camera with a GPS attachment? Pull the video and show it to the judge.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ramrod91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got pulled over on the BQE for speeding 78 in 45 mph zone???? That's absolute insanity, i was going at 50 mph and there was a motorcycle driving insanely fast, i tried to explain to the officer but he wouldn't listen as the motorcycle took the exit RIGHT before the cop was stationed, how can i tackle that??


Someone mentioned doing a public records request for the street cameras. If you can get the footage, it is easy to determine speed by simple math. Might even catch the real culprit. You can also request the daily logs for the officer, the device used to measure your speed, etc.

Couple of years ago I had a new trooper cut off the car behind me and accuse me of going over 100 mph. I was traveling in the center of a little 3 car convoy going 73 mph. He insisted he was right and I told him he was flat wrong and I'd see him again in court. Court day finally arrived and I brought witnesses and the ticket was dismissed. He was mighty upset and laughed at by his fellow officers. They also refused to the public records requests, which is itself a crime, but they have the guns and I won so let it go.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ever since I started using a traffic lawyer these past two years I've beaten my previous two tickets. One for speeding and one for a red light violation. I had to pay about $200 but it was worth it for me... so get one... because you won't be able to beat it on your own. As one Clerk told me... "Cops don't lie"


----------

